# First Date



## gumbo

If you had a date with someone , a first date.
And you made all the arrangements

Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6. 
At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.

Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date


----------



## K_Jo

If you're asking what this means, it means she's immature, selfish, and not worth your time.  

Oh, and a b****.


----------



## geminigrl

Me personally, I would be pissed. JMO


----------



## geminigrl

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you're asking what this means, it means she's immature, selfish, and not worth your time.
> 
> Oh, and a b****.


  100% agree


----------



## Nickel

Oh my word.  K_Jo, will you buy me a premo membership for a wedding present, pretty please?  I know when I get home from work tomorrow this isn't going to be here anymore....


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Oh my word.  K_Jo, will you buy me a premo membership for a wedding present, pretty please?  I know when I get home from work tomorrow this isn't going to be here anymore....


It's happened before; it'll happen again.   

I thought I was rather nice. :shrug:


----------



## Pete

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> 
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> 
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date


Is this a hypothetical scenario?


----------



## Nickel

Pete said:
			
		

> Is this a hypothetical scenario?


----------



## dustin

So is she hot? or smibly?


----------



## K_Jo

Pete said:
			
		

> Is this a hypothetical scenario?


Sounds like it.


----------



## morganj614

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date



I'd say you were very lucky that it was called off. Sounds like a big age difference and dating maturity level that would not have worked out in the long run.   
If I have a date at night, I don't go get drunk with friends, I go on the date and if it was bad, then I would go get drunk with my friends:martini:


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> If I have a date at night, I don't go get drunk with friends, I go on the date and if it was bad, then I would go get drunk with my friends.


Yes, that is _exactly _ the right order!


----------



## Vixen

:vapors:

 Hey Morgan


----------



## dustin

Gumbo, I think you should go find yourself a nice church girl.


----------



## K_Jo

Self-centered, immature and inconsiderate.


----------



## Nickel

I voted for "Gumbo your a tard", because there was no option for "Gumbo *you're* a tard".  

You have issues this week, man.


----------



## morganj614

Vixen said:
			
		

> :vapors:
> 
> Hey Morgan



Hey Vixen   

And if the date is good, I call them when I get home the next day... or two


----------



## Kizzy

If somebody called me and said they were too drunk for a pre-planned date, I'd think  great they are an alcoholic.


----------



## Nickel

Kizzy said:
			
		

> If somebody called me and said they were too drunk for a pre-planned date, I'd think  great they are an alcoholic.


 At 6:10, no less.  That part has me giggling...


----------



## Penn

You didn't have a date with Dems did you?  :runningandducking:


----------



## Kizzy

Nickel said:
			
		

> At 6:10, no less.  That part has me giggling...




The not a "real man thing" had me laughing.


----------



## morganj614

Penn said:
			
		

> You didn't have a date with Dems did you?  :runningandducking:



Whole other topic  
atmeal:


----------



## gumbo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> I'd say you were very lucky that it was called off. Sounds like a big age difference and dating maturity level that would not have worked out in the long run.
> If I have a date at night, I don't go get drunk with friends, I go on the date and if it was bad, then I would go get drunk with my friends:martini:


Oh I had long ago realized this    , But today kitty showed claws and little bitty fangs,, oh it was so cute  
But I can't have kitty swatting at the boys


----------



## Kizzy

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Whole other topic
> atmeal:




I was wondering if he'd milked any horses lately.  

:runningandduckingforcover:


----------



## gumbo

Kizzy said:
			
		

> The not a "real man thing" had me laughing.


I was highly offended by that remark,  *Me !* MR manly man himself   
 Oh the


----------



## YoDrama

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> 
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> 
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date



Does she have tattoos?


----------



## Kizzy

gumbo said:
			
		

> I was highly offended by that remark,  *Me !* MR manly man himself
> Oh the




 OR you could have picked up the drunk chic and skipped to the bang bang bang.


----------



## geminigrl

Kizzy said:
			
		

> OR you could have picked up the drunk chic and skipped to the bang bang bang.


----------



## gumbo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> If you're asking what this means, it means she's immature, selfish, and not worth your time.
> 
> Oh, and a b****.


That was my exact thoughts , But I'm a male chauvinist pig that don't like yellow cars or Dragons that ruin perfectly good breast, or in Smib breastes


----------



## vraiblonde

"Gumbo your a tard"


You already know the answer - why are you asking us, unless you just like it when we point and laugh?


----------



## sweetpea

If a man was to do the same thing...girlfriend woulda been piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed! He'd be 50 different kinds of azzholes!


----------



## vraiblonde

Kizzy said:
			
		

> OR you could have picked up the drunk chic and skipped to the bang bang bang.


That falls under "Gumbo your a tard".


----------



## sweetpea

Kizzy said:
			
		

> OR you could have picked up the drunk chic and skipped to the bang bang bang.


Not the bang bang bang!


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If a man was to do the same thing...girlfriend woulda been piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed! He'd be 50 different kinds of azzholes!


----------



## Kizzy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If a man was to do the same thing...girlfriend woulda been piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed! He'd be 50 different kinds of azzholes!


----------



## morganj614

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Gumbo your a tard"
> 
> 
> You already know the answer - why are you asking us, unless you just like it when we point and laugh?



You've already had clean ups on aisles 5, 6 and 7..get ready for more.


----------



## gumbo

Kizzy said:
			
		

> OR you could have picked up the drunk chic and skipped to the bang bang bang.


Me don't want to know her name , me just want to Bang Bang Bang


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If a man was to do the same thing...girlfriend woulda been piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed! He'd be 50 different kinds of azzholes!


You are so right, now that I think about it.  My friend's little sister turned a guy's car into a hot fugde sundae for such an offense.  

With _sprinkles_!!!


----------



## Penn

gumbo said:
			
		

> Me don't want to know her name , me just want to Bang Bang Bang


How about the Cone Lady??


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You are so right, now that I think about it.  My friend's little sister turned a guy's car into a hot fugde sundae for such an offense.
> 
> With _sprinkles_!!!


 my uncle's daughters best friend is a little party crashin ho.


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You are so right, now that I think about it. My friend's little sister turned a guy's car into a hot fugde sundae for such an offense.
> 
> With _sprinkles_!!!


 


Girlfriend woulda been better off making up some lame azz excuse.


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> my uncle's daughters best friend is a little party crashin ho.


 

Is her name 'Nickel'?


----------



## gumbo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> If a man was to do the same thing...girlfriend woulda been piiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiissed! He'd be 50 different kinds of azzholes!


Damn there is 50 different kinds of azzholes  now


----------



## morganj614

dustin said:
			
		

> my uncle's daughters best friend is a little party crashin ho.



SIMPLIFY...your cousins best friend..


----------



## sweetpea

Why didn't you put "Just plain rude" as an option?


----------



## geminigrl

gumbo said:
			
		

> Damn there is 50 different kinds of azzholes now


 
Yeah, and I can name a few..


----------



## Kizzy

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I can name a few..




by name


----------



## dustin

morganj614 said:
			
		

> SIMPLIFY...your cousins best friend..


 ask Nickel... I like to make things as difficult as possible.


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is her name 'Nickel'?


 No, "Nickel" is the chick that was :thisclose: to calling said uncle out on inviting said party crasher to said party.


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Is her name 'Nickel'?


 no cause then that would be nucky..use your brain woman!


----------



## geminigrl

Kizzy said:
			
		

> by name


----------



## K_Jo

dustin said:
			
		

> no cause then that would be nucky..use your brain woman!


Because your cousin and her bff...share DNA?


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Because your cousin and her bff...share DNA?


 No, because they are 14.


----------



## gumbo

Nickel said:
			
		

> I voted for "Gumbo your a tard", because there was no option for "Gumbo *you're* a tard".
> 
> You have issues this week, man.


I have issues every week . I just felt like sharing


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> No, because they are 14.


OMG I choked on my spit!   

Uck, I feel like I did something wrong.


----------



## K_Jo

gumbo said:
			
		

> I have issues every week . I just felt like sharing


So how do you feel about the situation?  Hmmm???


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> OMG I choked on my spit!
> 
> Uck, I feel like I did something wrong.


 You and Gumbo should go out to the movies or something...


----------



## gumbo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Gumbo your a tard"
> 
> 
> You already know the answer - why are you asking us, unless you just like it when we point and laugh?


I always like when people Laugh.
I shouldn't crack on others if I can't crack on myself


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> So how do you feel about the situation? Hmmm???


Yes Gumbo...get it out...it's ok...it's not your fault...you can talk to us.


----------



## gumbo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> You've already had clean ups on aisles 5, 6 and 7..get ready for more.


You got to admit it's been dead in here.
So Gumbo  stir the stick and all the stink come out.
This heat makes me nasty actin


----------



## dustin

Our going rate is 56.95 an hour. split how many ways for the forum peeps involved in this thread what does that come out to?


----------



## K_Jo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Yes Gumbo...get it out...it's ok...it's not your fault...you can talk to us.


That's right.  

AND you can trust us.  

AND we only engage in "good touch."


----------



## sweetpea

gumbo said:
			
		

> This heat makes me nasty actin


Oh...cuz you ain't already nasty actin. Don't even try to blame it on the heat!


----------



## gumbo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Yes Gumbo...get it out...it's ok...it's not your fault...you can talk to us.


I feel revenge is a dish best served cold.


----------



## MLE

gumbo said:
			
		

> I have issues every week . I just felt like sharing


Welcome to the club, although I have to admit I am a huge P***y when it comes to sharing my own views...last time I did it I thought the red karma would never end...I had no idea my ideas were SO off the mainstream belief pipeline- or it could be I just pushed a topic people 'here' don't have a sense of humor about...definitely won't make that mistake again

This 'woman' or whatever she calls herself, that stood you up...you should fix her up with the next homeless gutter drunk you meet...that seems to be more her speed.  What a TOTAL Beetch.


----------



## Nickel

dustin said:
			
		

> Our going rate is 56.95 an hour. split how many ways for the forum peeps involved in this thread what does that come out to?


 What did you just say?


----------



## dustin

K_Jo said:
			
		

> OMG I choked on my spit!
> 
> Uck, I feel like I did something wrong.


 I think we have to report you to the authorities now...better clean up your hard drive K_Jo...


----------



## vraiblonde

So...Gumbo...who's the drunk skeeze that stood you up?  Anyone we know?


----------



## sweetpea

K_Jo said:
			
		

> AND we only engage in "good touch."


Speak for yourself on that one!


----------



## sweetpea

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So...Gumbo...who's the drunk skeeze that stood you up? Anyone we know?


Yes Gumbo...please...do tell!


----------



## K_Jo

@ everybody.


----------



## Nickel

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So...Gumbo...who's the drunk skeeze that stood you up?  Anyone we know?


 Shhh......it should be a surprise.


----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> What did you just say?


 this is a "counseling session" is it not? 

I feel we should be getting paid for services...


----------



## Kizzy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Yes Gumbo...please...do tell!




Boy that smells.... 


<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_7.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## cattitude

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So...Gumbo...who's the drunk skeeze that stood you up?  Anyone we know?





:holdingmybreath:


----------



## geminigrl

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Boy that smells....


 
 @ Kizzy


----------



## sweetpea

Nickel said:
			
		

> Shhh......it should be a surprise.


Oh he11 no! I wanna know who it is!


----------



## vraiblonde

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Boy that smells....


What?  :shrug:


----------



## Kizzy

geminigrl said:
			
		

> @ Kizzy




No shoes, barefeet, fresh and all in between the toes.... Ewwww


----------



## gumbo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Why didn't you put "Just plain rude" as an option?


Because Rude could have been turned into Cheap
Then Cheap would have been turnned into Trashy 
Then Trashy would have been turned into HO
Then everyone would be pissed at Gumbo


----------



## Nickel

dustin said:
			
		

> this is a "counseling session" is it not?


Hell no, Gumbo's calling somebody out...we should be paying him for the entertainment.


----------



## Kizzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What?  :shrug:




I forgot  

I got CRS from Appy 

She coughed on me....


----------



## cattitude

Nickel said:
			
		

> Hell no, Gumbo's calling somebody out..



If you didn't get THAT clue....


----------



## sweetpea

gumbo said:
			
		

> Because Rude could have been turned into Cheap
> Then Cheap would have been turnned into Trashy
> Then Trashy would have been turned into HO
> Then everyone would be pissed at Gumbo


   ...


----------



## dustin

cattitude said:
			
		

> If you didn't get THAT clue....


 

I'm a lousy clue getter.


----------



## geminigrl

Kizzy said:
			
		

> No shoes, barefeet, fresh and all in between the toes.... Ewwww


More like ...EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## sweetpea

Kizzy said:
			
		

> No shoes, barefeet, fresh and all in between the toes.... Ewwww


Thanks for the visual Kizzy. That's just plain nasty.


----------



## vraiblonde

gumbo said:
			
		

>


Let's see...a rude, cheap trashy ho...uh huh...who could it be?  uzzled:


----------



## geminigrl

gumbo said:
			
		

> Because Rude could have been turned into Cheap
> Then Cheap would have been turnned into Trashy
> Then Trashy would have been turned into HO
> Then everyone would be pissed at Gumbo


----------



## sweetpea

geminigrl said:
			
		

> More like ...EWWWWWWWWWWWW


Don't ya mean EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## geminigrl

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Let's see...a rude, cheap trashy ho...uh huh...who could it be? uzzled:


 

hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Kizzy

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Thanks for the visual Kizzy. That's just plain nasty.




Only if you step in it.


----------



## geminigrl

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Don't ya mean EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!


Something like that


----------



## gumbo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So...Gumbo...who's the drunk skeeze that stood you up?  Anyone we know?


You promise not to delete the thread


----------



## morganj614

gumbo said:
			
		

> I feel revenge is a dish best served cold.


 

With fava beans and a nice chianti?


----------



## gumbo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> With fava beans and a nice chianti?


Do you still hear the Lambs


----------



## Nickel

This got boring real quick.


----------



## sweetpea

gumbo said:
			
		

> Do you still hear the Lambs


STFU! That sheot is dead wrong!


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## dustin

Nickel said:
			
		

> This got boring real quick.


 i was just about to say that...

JINX!


----------



## gumbo

sweetpea said:
			
		

> STFU! That sheot is dead wrong!


Think of how well you and Morgan will sleep  


Fffffffffffffh


----------



## sweetpea

gumbo said:
			
		

> Think of how well you and Morgan will sleep
> 
> 
> Fffffffffffffh


Knock it off! Sheot ain't funny man!


----------



## dustin

Gumbo, anymore "interesting" stories to share?


----------



## gumbo

Nickel said:
			
		

> This got boring real quick.


Ya think ! See post 141 on women with TATTOOS..I got a good laugh


----------



## geminigrl

gumbo said:
			
		

> Ya think ! See post 141 on women with TATTOOS..I got a good laugh


Oh sh!t, I put my boots on


----------



## gumbo

dustin said:
			
		

> Gumbo, anymore "interesting" stories to share?


Oh I think I stirred up enough stink for one week


----------



## sweetpea

geminigrl said:
			
		

> Oh sh!t, I put my boots on :


;tossinyagoggles;


----------



## Nickel

gumbo said:
			
		

> Oh I think I stirred up enough stink for one week


 It's only Tuesday, you still have 3 more days to go.


----------



## K_Jo

gumbo said:
			
		

> Ya think ! See post 141 on women with TATTOOS..I got a good laugh


:uh-oh: :erase: :erase: :erase:


----------



## geminigrl

:fizzle:


----------



## vraiblonde

gumbo said:
			
		

> Ya think ! See post 141 on women with TATTOOS..I got a good laugh


WOW!  How'd I miss THAT?

See, this is what I get for not reading each and every thread, no matter how boring it might seem.

So Mig is the drunken skeez!  Who'da thunk?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> So Mig is the drunken skeez!


----------



## K_Jo

K_Jo said:
			
		

> :uh-oh: :erase: :erase: :erase:


I'm outta juice, but ME erase.  

This is moving too slow.  I gotta go before I lose my mind.


----------



## gumbo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> WOW!  How'd I miss THAT?
> 
> See, this is what I get for not reading each and every thread, no matter how boring it might seem.
> 
> So Mig is the drunken skeez!  Who'da thunk?


You read it, You said it !
I bet you $50 by the end of the week  someone will twist it into I said it.
Not that I care because I'm not a Real Man.....


----------



## geminigrl




----------



## Oz

gumbo said:
			
		

> I said it. Not that I care because I'm not a Real Man.....



Damn bro!  You shouldn't have said that!


----------



## jazz lady

Oh geez...WWIII is going to erupt shortly.


----------



## geminigrl

Oz said:
			
		

> Damn bro! You shouldn't have said that!


 
Atleast he tells the truth..


----------



## geminigrl

appyday said:
			
		

> Where is that little bomb smiley when you need him?


----------



## Ricky Racer

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh geez...WWIII is going to erupt shortly.


Ya think !


----------



## vraiblonde

jazz lady said:
			
		

> Oh geez...WWIII is going to erupt shortly.


Why would she declare war on a guy that SHE stood up because she got drunk?  He didn't do anything wrong.  In fact, she busted herself out because if she hadn't posted that thing in the tat thread, nobody would have known who Gumbo was talking about.

And, I mean,  it's not like this is the first time she's done something like this


----------



## Ricky Racer

migtig said:
			
		

> And Gumbo darling, if you are ticked that I hang out with my friends getting drunk instead of with you, you should have either 1) come and get me like a real man or 2) accept it and move on. At least I gave you a call.  I have walked away from better men on a daily basis and have had much much better men come pick me up when I am too drunk to drive.



Isn't this priceless


----------



## virgovictoria

I was actually going to post some thoughts (and musings) on the posted behavior.  Now....  not gonna touch it...


----------



## vraiblonde

virgovictoria said:
			
		

> I was actually going to post some thoughts (and musings) on the posted behavior. Now.... not gonna touch it...


:bok:  :bok:  :bok:


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Why would she declare war on a guy that SHE stood up because she got drunk? He didn't do anything wrong. In fact, she busted herself out because if she hadn't posted that thing in the tat thread, nobody would have known who Gumbo was talking about.
> 
> And, I mean, it's not like this is the first time she's done something like this


----------



## Kizzy

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :bok:  :bok:  :bok:




<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNfox000' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_8_100.gif' border=0></a>


----------



## virgovictoria

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> :bok:  :bok:  :bok:


more like:squeaksqueak:<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/16/16_3_105.gif' alt='Angelic Mouse' border=0></a>


Afraid of the *:trainwreck:*<a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/12/12_2_31.gif' alt='No Crossing' border=0></a><a href='http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb008_ZNskw006' target='_blank'><img src='http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/3/3_2_113.gif' alt='Conductor' border=0></a>


----------



## vraiblonde

Man, I can't wait until tomorrow.  But I know I'll end up having to move the thread into the private forum.  Darn it all.


----------



## Anvil

It could be called foreplay!!


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Man, I can't wait until tomorrow. But I know I'll end up having to move the thread into the private forum. Darn it all.


Can you say "cha-ching" as people flock to premo so they can read it?


----------



## jazz lady

Anvil said:
			
		

> It could be called foreplay!!


THAT I sincerely doubt.  Any chance of hooking up is LONG gone now.  

BTW - nice seeing you Monday night.


----------



## Anvil

jazz lady said:
			
		

> THAT I sincerely doubt.  Any chance of hooking up is LONG gone now.
> 
> BTW - nice seeing you Monday night.


Men never know's, how women thinks . She could have had a really,really bad day   

It was nice talking again, Won't be there next mon.so have fun


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Man, I can't wait until tomorrow. But I know I'll end up having to move the thread into the private forum. Darn it all.


Maybe not!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Airgasm again.



DEEEEEEELISH!!


----------



## Agee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Airgasm again.
> 
> 
> 
> DEEEEEEELISH!!


So sweet being up in the early hours! 

So wired for sound! Hell to pay in the AM!


----------



## Agee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> "Gumbo your a tard"
> 
> 
> You already know the answer - why are you asking us, unless you just like it when we point and laugh?




"Pack Sand", comes to mind!


----------



## BuddyLee

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So sweet being up in the early hours!
> 
> So wired for sound! Hell to pay in the AM!


I love this time of day  although it's probably one more reason I loathe mornings.


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I love this time of day although it's probably one more reason I loathe mornings.


Night Time is the Right Time!


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Airgasm said:
			
		

> So sweet being up in the early hours!
> 
> So wired for sound! Hell to pay in the AM!


 

So sweet, like whiskey on on the lips of a virgin.
Wired up on the energy left unspent by lack of anything better to do.

Flat tire.. I'm in SOMD HELL!.. 
Please rescue me.. I am but a babe in the woods..



SOS


----------



## BuddyLee

Airgasm said:
			
		

> Night Time is the Right Time!


Especially for homework and other great works.  Mornings forget it.  Afternoons thru evenings I'm ok.  I'm a genius around this time if I'm working on something or another.


----------



## Agee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> So sweet, like whiskey on on the lips of a virgin.


Nice! Very Nice!



			
				fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Flat tire.. I'm in SOMD HELL!..
> Please rescue me.. I am but a babe in the woods..


"SOMD Hell" Is it really that bad?


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Especially for homework and other great works. Mornings forget it. Afternoons thru evenings I'm ok. I'm a genius around this time if I'm working on something or another.


Isn't amazing how we all dance to a different clock!

BL, I'm with you, have always been a night owl.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

It is when all I have to do is drink whiskey and feign virginity.


----------



## Agee

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> It is when all I have to do is drink whiskey and feign virginity.


So you beckon to your youth!


----------



## BuddyLee

I can almost grasp it, one more statistics problem and I'm officially done with CSM and receive my A.A.

2 1/2 years of work and I'm down to my last problem, wow!


----------



## Agee

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I can almost grasp it, one more statistics problem and I'm officially done with CSM and receive my A.A.
> 
> 2 1/2 years of work and I'm down to my last problem, wow!


 

"Statistics" what seemed to be a totally boring class for me... Made me realize how much we use the discipline.

Good on Ya! Keep up with your hungry mind!


----------



## BuddyLee

Welp I'm off to watch some mindless banter on the tube, you folks have a good one today.


----------



## morganj614

it is still here...Do we start a pool on what time today this thread wrecks?


----------



## Oz

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Welp I'm off to watch some mindless banter on the tube, you folks have a good one today.




Something wrong with the mindless banter here?


----------



## jwwb2000

This chic was a total dummy to go drinking with her friends first.  Glad you got to see her true colors before you even went out


----------



## Wickedwrench

Guess Gumbo didn't get lucky with this one, eh?


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> 
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> 
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date



We had a date?!!  Whoa -  no -  hold your horses there buddy!!!!!  We did not have a "date", in no way shape or form.  I said I'd try to meet up with ya to go to the races but I had plans with friends first.  Called and let ya know I wouldn't make it to the races so ya wouldn't look for me.  I had spoke to you once before on the phone.  End of story.  No date - no love - no loss.  I have NEVER met you.  Why would you be so stupid as to presume we had a date?  And at that particular point in my life I was in a relationship with the leash master and would NEVER cheat.  You need to let go and move on.

As for the real man comment - I made that yesterday on this forum for public consumption, not on the phone with you.  You have some serious issues.  This was months ago.  You have issues with me that are all in your own head.  I am really thankful I never met you.


----------



## DoWhat

migtig said:
			
		

> And at that particular point in my life I was in a relationship with the leash master and would NEVER cheat.


HS?


----------



## Wickedwrench

migtig said:
			
		

> We had a date?!! Whoa - no - hold your horses there buddy!!!!! We did not have a "date", in no way shape or form. I said I'd try to meet up with ya to go to the races but I had plans with friends first. Called and let ya know I wouldn't make it to the races so ya wouldn't look for me. I had spoke to you once before on the phone. End of story. No date - no love - no loss. I have NEVER met you. Why would you be so stupid as to presume we had a date? And at that particular point in my life I was in a relationship with the leash master and would NEVER cheat. You need to let go and move on.


----------



## migtig

DoWhat said:
			
		

> HS?


no -property of Jameo


----------



## virgovictoria

tick......tick.......tick.......tick........


----------



## mAlice

TFF!


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> TFF!


Stop making me laugh.


----------



## migtig

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Self-centered, immature and inconsiderate.


Yes, I am.  However I did not have a date with gumbo. :shrug:


----------



## mAlice

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Stop making me laugh.




You weren't laughing already?


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> You weren't laughing already?



I only made her smile.


----------



## Oz

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Stop making me laugh.



Is your drink coming out of your nose again?


----------



## Jameo

WOW!!


----------



## Wickedwrench

Jameo said:
			
		

> WOW!!


Did you get any on you?


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> We had a date?!!  Whoa -  no -  hold your horses there buddy!!!!!  We did not have a "date", in no way shape or form.  I said I'd try to meet up with ya to go to the races but I had plans with friends first.  Called and let ya know I wouldn't make it to the races so ya wouldn't look for me.  I had spoke to you once before on the phone.  End of story.  No date - no love - no loss.  I have NEVER met you.  Why would you be so stupid as to presume we had a date?  And at that particular point in my life I was in a relationship with the leash master and would NEVER cheat.  You need to let go and move on.


A date is nothing to do with love.
We all have lunch dates all the time don't we

First you twist the word cheap now you want to twist the word date   
Was there flirting.? Yes... Was there an arrangement to spend the evening together  ? Yes  ... Then that is a date ! Would you like to start another pole.

Why is it so hard for some to just say I'm wrong , I'm sorry or even my bad


----------



## RoseRed

elaine said:
			
		

> You weren't laughing already?


I am in a really bad mood today.  :grump:


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> WOW!  How'd I miss THAT?
> 
> See, this is what I get for not reading each and every thread, no matter how boring it might seem.
> 
> So Mig is the drunken skeez!  Who'da thunk?


No actually I'm not.  My friends didn't want to go to the races, and I had 2 tiki drinks and wasn't going anywhere without them because I didn't drive there.  But thanks for the positive image.


----------



## cattitude

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I am in a really bad mood today.  :grump:



Maybe you need a date :shrug:


----------



## RoseRed

cattitude said:
			
		

> Maybe you need a date :shrug:



Naw.  Why bother.


----------



## Wickedwrench

RoseRed said:
			
		

> Naw. Why bother.


Can I stand you up so you can call me names?:shrug:


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> No actually I'm not.  My friends didn't want to go to the races, and I had 2 tiki drinks and wasn't going anywhere without them because I didn't drive there.  But thanks for the positive image.


  But a real man would have come got you.
Contradictions are not your friend


----------



## RoseRed

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Can I stand you up so you can call me names?:shrug:



I'll just call ya names so you don't have to waste your time.


----------



## Wickedwrench

RoseRed said:
			
		

> I'll just call ya names so you don't have to waste your time.


Thanks! You really are a sweetheart!


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> A date is nothing to do with love.
> We all have lunch dates all the time don't we
> 
> First you twist the word cheap now you want to twist the word date
> Was there flirting.? Yes... Was there an arrangement to spend the evening together  ? Yes  ... Then that is a date ! Would you like to start another pole.
> 
> Why is it so hard for some to just say I'm wrong , I'm sorry or even my bad


Gumbo, I did not have a date with you.  I was going to meet you at the races for the very first time.  However, I had previous plans with my friends, and nobody wanted to go to the races.  I was kind enough to call and let you know not to look for me.  :shrug:

You have issues.  I am sorry you have issues. I am even more sorry that you have issues with me, because I don't want to be involved in your crap.  You are mental.  I am very very thankful to all I hold important that I never actually meet you.  However, I am sorry that you have this abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality that attempts to degrade and humilate me.  I am sorry I only seem to attract for the mentally ill.  I am very sorry.  But what I am sorry most about, is people presuming things about me because of your illness.  I am not an alcoholic who stands her dates up.  I work three jobs, and bust my arse and when I have free time I want to spend it with my friends and do things that are important to me and maybe even have some fun.  I am responsible solely to myself.   If that makes me selfish, then fine.  However, I am past immature and you need to get past it too.   And in the future, I know that I won't ever talk to another forumite.  Thank you for that valuable lesson.


----------



## aps45819

migtig said:
			
		

> And in the future, I know that I won't ever talk to another forumite.  Thank you for that valuable lesson.


----------



## RoseRed

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Thanks! You really are a sweetheart!



Don't let that get out.


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> But a real man would have come got you.
> Contradictions are not your friend


Mental illness can be treated.  I said that to you yesterday on this forum.  I didn't realize exactly how ill you are, or I would not have said it.  You are holding a grudge against me for something that happened at least two months ago and the majority of it happened only in your mind.  Please, let go and move forward with your life.


----------



## cattitude

Maybe Gumbo was just jerking your chain?


----------



## Wickedwrench

Cute av, Catt.


----------



## DoWhat

gumbo said:
			
		

> Was there flirting.? Yes... Was there an arrangement to spend the evening together  ? Yes  ... Then that is a date !


You just wanted to tag it didn't ya?


----------



## cattitude

Wickedwrench said:
			
		

> Cute av, Catt.





It IS me, isn't it?


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:
			
		

> No actually I'm not. My friends didn't want to go to the races, and I had 2 tiki drinks and wasn't going anywhere without them because I didn't drive there. But thanks for the positive image.


Don't blame me for your poor behavior, sister.  If some guy did that to you, you'd be livid and you know it.


----------



## sweetpea

migtig said:
			
		

> Gumbo, I did not have a date with you. I was going to meet you at the races for the very first time. However, I had previous plans with my friends, and nobody wanted to go to the races. I was kind enough to call and let you know not to look for me. :shrug:
> 
> You are mental. I am sorry that you have this abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality that attempts to degrade and humilate me. I am not an alcoholic who stands her dates up. I work three jobs, and bust my arse and when I have free time I want to spend it with my friends and do things that are important to me and maybe even have some fun. I am past immature and you need to get past it too.


Now you hold up. You shouldn't have made plans w/ someone knowing you already had plans w/ friends. Kind enough to call! WTF? That's the right thing to do. Quit actin like you did him a favor by calling. 

As for mental...you're the one that went off actin stupid cuz of the tattoo survey. What he was referring to did not even apply to you. And he even clarified what he meant and you still went on and on about.

Where the he11 do you get abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality? 

And wtf does you working 3 jobs have to do w/ the price of tea in china? Who gives a ####. 

Right is right and wrong is wrong! If the same sheot was done to you, you woulda been pizzed and he woulda been 50 different kinds of azzholes and you know it!


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't blame me for your poor behavior, sister.  If some guy did that to you, you'd be livid and you know it.



 I agree. If someone told me they'd meet my at such and such place at such and such time and then didn't show,  only calling after the fact, I'd be pizzed.


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Don't blame me for your poor behavior, sister.  If some guy did that to you, you'd be livid and you know it.


Nope, because I didn't have a date with him.  :shrug:  And actually, I have been stood up before on real dates, due to various reasons, and I go on and have fun anyway and move forward with my life.


----------



## cattitude

kwillia said:
			
		

> I agree. If someone told me they'd meet my at such and such place at such and such time and then didn't show,  only calling after the fact, I'd be pizzed.



But I forgave you.  They were able to return the toasteroven.


----------



## Oz




----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:
			
		

> You have issues. I am sorry you have issues. I am even more sorry that you have issues with me, because I don't want to be involved in your crap. You are mental. I am very very thankful to all I hold important that I never actually meet you. However, I am sorry that you have this abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality that attempts to degrade and humilate me. I am sorry I only seem to attract for the mentally ill. I am very sorry. But what I am sorry most about, is people presuming things about me because of your illness. I am not an alcoholic who stands her dates up. I work three jobs, and bust my arse and when I have free time I want to spend it with my friends and do things that are important to me and maybe even have some fun. I am responsible solely to myself. If that makes me selfish, then fine. However, I am past immature and you need to get past it too. And in the future, I know that I won't ever talk to another forumite. Thank you for that valuable lesson.


Note to all guys:  This is how Mig treats men who are misguided enough to ask her for a date, who she then stands up without so much as an "I'm sorry" because got drunk.

And if you ask her out, she will eventually call you mentally ill because you'd HAVE to be to ask her out in the first place.

Just a warning from your friendly Board Mommy....


----------



## migtig

sweetpea said:
			
		

> Now you hold up. You shouldn't have made plans w/ someone knowing you already had plans w/ friends. Kind enough to call! WTF? That's the right thing to do. Quit actin like you did him a favor by calling.
> 
> As for mental...you're the one that went off actin stupid cuz of the tattoo survey. What he was referring to did not even apply to you. And he even clarified what he meant and you still went on and on about.
> 
> Where the he11 do you get abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality?
> 
> And wtf does you working 3 jobs have to do w/ the price of tea in china? Who gives a ####.
> 
> Right is right and wrong is wrong! If the same sheot was done to you, you woulda been pizzed and he woulda been 50 different kinds of azzholes and you know it!


I don't concur with your opinion.  And that's fine with me.  I was just going to meet him, I wasn't going to pursue him or screw him or have a relationship with him.  I figured it was no more than meeting any other forumite whom I do not know in real life.  I'll be there if I get there.  It was not a big deal to me in any way shape or form.  I never treated it nor approached it as such.  My plans changed.   

As for yesterday, I reiterated and even defined what I specifically had a problem with.  I honestly don't care one way or another, except for anyhing that smacks of chauvinism.  But why should what I do or how I choose to live my life bother you so deeply?


----------



## cattitude




----------



## somdcrab




----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Note to all guys:  This is how Mig treats men who are misguided enough to ask her for a date, who she then stands up without so much as an "I'm sorry" because got drunk.
> 
> And if you ask her out, she will eventually call you mentally ill because you'd HAVE to be to ask her out in the first place.
> 
> Just a warning from your friendly Board Mommy....



Exactly.  :shrug:


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> Mental illness can be treated.  I said that to you yesterday on this forum.  I didn't realize exactly how ill you are, or I would not have said it.  You are holding a grudge against me for something that happened at least two months ago and the majority of it happened only in your mind.  Please, let go and move forward with your life.


I'm just doing what women always do to me in a fight.
Bring up some 2 month old sheot


----------



## BrokenAngel

Anyone care to make a friendly wager that Migs goes back into hiding and starts deleting posts again? :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

migtig said:
			
		

> Yes, I am.  However I did not have a date with gumbo. :shrug:


I swear I wouldn't have gotten involved if I had known he was talking about a forum chickie!  

Where's that damn chicken? :bok: :bok: :bok:


----------



## mAlice

Can I change my vote?


----------



## vraiblonde

migtig said:
			
		

> Nope, because I didn't have a date with him.


Did you or did you not agree to meet him somewhere?

Doesn't matter if it was a romantic dinner with a guy or just lunch with a girlfriend at McDonalds.  When you say you're going to meet someone somewhere, you do it.  And if you have to cancel at the last minute, it should be because of an emergency, not because you're drunk in a bar.

I find it amazing, Mig, that you are trying to dance around this by questioning Gumbo's sanity.


----------



## otter

elaine said:
			
		

> Can I change my vote?



Sorry, you have used up your life lines..


----------



## morganj614

elaine said:
			
		

> Can I change my vote?



vote with MPD's


----------



## sweetpea

migtig said:
			
		

> I don't concur with your opinion. And that's fine with me. I was just going to meet him, I wasn't going to pursue him or screw him or have a relationship with him. I figured it was no more than meeting any other forumite whom I do not know in real life. I'll be there if I get there. It was not a big deal to me in any way shape or form. I never treated it nor approached it as such. My plans changed.
> 
> As for yesterday, I reiterated and even defined what I specifically had a problem with. I honestly don't care one way or another, except for anyhing that smacks of chauvinism. But why should what I do or how I choose to live my life bother you so deeply?


It doesn't matter WHY you where going to meet him or anybody else...that sheot was ruuuuuude! 

As for how you live your life...I could give a rats azz. But you got on here acting like what you did was right. And then tried to accuse him of being mental. Again, right is right and wrong is wrong.


----------



## migtig

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> Anyone care to make a friendly wager that Migs goes back into hiding and starts deleting posts again? :shrug:


Why should I?  I took a break from the forum and it was the best thing in the world.  I still take several days hiatus at my own choosing all the time.  I realize that this is all entertainment and accept as such, and then sit back in awe and wonder and amazement at those of you who have no life that desire so deeply to pass judgement upon others.  It's great.


----------



## K_Jo

morganj614 said:
			
		

> vote with MPD's


Like Otter did with the Funniest Forumite poll?


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> Nope, because I didn't have a date with him.  :shrug:  And actually, I have been stood up before on real dates, due to various reasons, and I go on and have fun anyway and move forward with my life.


  Can this nose grow to the next screen , stay tuned and find out


----------



## otter

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Like Otter did with the Funniest Forumite poll?



You know damn well that all my MPDs voted for you...Now say you're sorry and don't even think about saying how mental I am or that other chit you spout!!


----------



## kwillia

otter said:
			
		

> You know damn well that all my MPDs voted for you...Now say you're sorry and don't even think about saying how mental I am or that other chit you spout!!





:slam:


----------



## somdcrab

migtig said:
			
		

> Why should I?  I took a break from the forum and it was the best thing in the world.  I still take several days hiatus at my own choosing all the time.  I realize that this is all entertainment and accept as such, and then sit back in awe and wonder and amazement at those of you who have no life that desire so deeply to pass judgement upon others.  It's great.


----------



## BrokenAngel

migtig said:
			
		

> Why should I?  I took a break from the forum and it was the best thing in the world.  I still take several days hiatus at my own choosing all the time.  I realize that this is all entertainment and accept as such, and then sit back in awe and wonder and *amazement at those of you who have no life that desire so deeply to pass judgement upon others.*  It's great.



You  seems to be pretty judgemental of others also :shrug:



			
				migtig said:
			
		

> However, I am sorry that you have this abusive, threatening stalker loser boy personality that attempts to degrade and humilate me.


----------



## sweetpea

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> You seems to be pretty judgemental of others also :shrug:


 ...


----------



## cattitude

I would like to state for the record that I only get :drunk: after the date has started.


----------



## K_Jo

otter said:
			
		

> You know damn well that all my MPDs voted for you...Now say you're sorry and don't even think about saying how mental I am or that other chit you spout!!


Well now you've pissed off Koala and I thank you for your votes!!!!


----------



## migtig

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Did you or did you not agree to meet him somewhere?
> 
> Doesn't matter if it was a romantic dinner with a guy or just lunch with a girlfriend at McDonalds.  When you say you're going to meet someone somewhere, you do it.  And if you have to cancel at the last minute, it should be because of an emergency, not because you're drunk in a bar.
> 
> I find it amazing, Mig, that you are trying to dance around this by questioning Gumbo's sanity.


In my honest opinion, I feel I did not have a date with Gumbo.  I was just going to say hello to somebody who was working the races and I was going to do my own thing either way.  No more than somebody telling me they are going to stop by my place of work and say hi and sometimes they do and sometimes they don't.  :shrug:   Again, at the time I was in a relationship with somebody, so I had no romantic designs.  I also had previous plans with friends who thought we'd go to the races, and our plans changed.  

In hindsight, I should have NEVER spoken to gumbo on the phone and then there would have never been any conflict.  I apologize for that.


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> I was just going to meet him, I wasn't going to pursue him or screw him or have a relationship with him.


Oh I see the first date is a meeting or would you call that a meeting and the first Date is screw his brains out and have a relationship.
You should keep Quite


----------



## migtig

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> You  seems to be pretty judgemental of others also :shrug:


You are right.  Especially when I have somebody who has issues over an imagined date.  But hey, I never claimed to be perfect.  And aren't you entertained?  :shrug:


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> I would like to state for the record that I only get :drunk: after the date has started.


  Why should you have to pay for your own drinks?


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Why should you have to pay for your own drinks?



I don't.  Otter does.  He's easily amused.


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion, I feel I did not have a date with Gumbo.  I was just going to say hello to somebody who was working the races and I was going to do my own thing either way.  No more than somebody telling me they are going to stop by my place of work and say hi and sometimes they do and sometimes they don't.  :shrug:   Again, at the time I was in a relationship with somebody, so I had no romantic designs.  I also had previous plans with friends who thought we'd go to the races, and our plans changed.
> 
> In hindsight, I should have NEVER spoken to gumbo on the phone and then there would have never been any conflict.  I apologize for that.


No you should have been a big enough person to say I'm sorry for ruining your evening. Why do you keep digging this big hole.
The bigger the hole the more sheot that it holds


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> No you should have been a big enough person to say I'm sorry for ruining your evening. Why do you keep digging this big hole.
> The bigger the hole the more sheot that it holds


Gumbo, you hate me, fine.  I am sorry you had more expectations than I did.  I was completely unaware of your feelings.  I wish you the best in the future.


----------



## K_Jo

cattitude said:
			
		

> I don't.  Otter does.  He's easily amused.


 :slap: :tickle:


----------



## sweetpea

migtig said:
			
		

> In my honest opinion, I feel I did not have a date with Gumbo. I was just going to say hello to somebody who was working the races and I was going to do my own thing either way. No more than somebody telling me they are going to stop by my place of work and say hi and sometimes they do and sometimes they don't. :shrug: Again, at the time I was in a relationship with somebody, so I had no romantic designs. I also had previous plans with friends who thought we'd go to the races, and our plans changed.
> 
> In hindsight, I should have NEVER spoken to gumbo on the phone and then there would have never been any conflict. I apologize for that.


It doesn't matter HOW or WHY you were going to meet someone. And he doesn't work at the races. And if you were involved with someone you had no business meeting up with other men. Again if you had previous plans...you shoulda just stayed w/ those and not told someone else you were gonna do something. You sound like a dumbazz!


----------



## DoWhat

migtig said:
			
		

> I am sorry you had more expectations than I did.


Blue balls.


----------



## sweetpea

migtig said:
			
		

> Gumbo, you hate me, fine. I am sorry you had more expectations than I did. I was completely unaware of your feelings. I wish you the best in the future.


You better wake up girlfriend cuz you dreamin. You have totally missed the point w/ your self centered azz. Expectations are totally irrelevent! Rude is rude!


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> Gumbo, you hate me, fine.  I am sorry you had more expectations than I did.  I was completely unaware of your feelings.  I wish you the best in the future.


There you go trying to down size your actions again and trying to put words in my mouth again. I don't hate you. 
You made my point for me your just to stuck on yourself to see it.

Have a nice day


----------



## K_Jo

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Blue balls.


Cold?


----------



## cattitude

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Cold?



shrinkage









oh wait...this isn't the word association thread...crap..


----------



## Midnightrider

sweetpea said:
			
		

> And he doesn't work at the races. [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Does he does, or does he don't work at the races?
> 
> I mean if you're just dropping by to see someone at work thats one thing.
> If you're meeting them somewhere it is more of a date, even if its just a friendly date.


----------



## gooch

DoWhat said:
			
		

> Blue balls.



That was yesterday for Mig.....


----------



## HiddenOne

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Note to all guys:  This is how Mig treats men who are misguided enough to ask her for a date, who she then stands up without so much as an "I'm sorry" because got drunk.
> 
> And if you ask her out, she will eventually call you mentally ill because you'd HAVE to be to ask her out in the first place.
> 
> Just a warning from your friendly Board Mommy....



 Well how about in addition to warning us (me) of who not to go after, how about you add in a little about who's safe to go after?


----------



## rack'm

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> Well how about in addition to warning us (me) of who not to go after, how about you add in a little about who's safe to go after?




That's the easy part........*DO NOT DATE PEOPLE ON THE BOARD*.....too much drama........


----------



## gooch

rack'm said:
			
		

> That's the easy part........*DO NOT DATE PEOPLE ON THE BOARD*.....too much drama........



Only do "I don't want relationship Bang Bang Bang."


----------



## somdcrab




----------



## cattitude

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> Well how about in addition to warning us (me) of who not to go after, how about you add in a little about who's safe to go after?




Link to SOMD.com Dating Referral Service


----------



## rack'm

gooch said:
			
		

> Only do "I don't want relationship Bang Bang Bang."




But that's been said to "not be dating".


----------



## K_Jo

I'm so happy I'm married.

I'm S.H.I.M!


----------



## jwwb2000

cattitude said:
			
		

> Link to SOMD.com Dating Referral Service


----------



## rack'm

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I swallow on the first date....
> 
> I'm S.H.I.M!


----------



## HiddenOne

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I'm so happy I'm married.
> 
> I'm S.H.I.M!


----------



## HiddenOne

rack'm said:
			
		

>



:


----------



## HiddenOne

rack'm said:
			
		

> That's the easy part........*DO NOT DATE PEOPLE ON THE BOARD*.....too much drama........



 Fine, then where *should* I date them from?!


----------



## HiddenOne

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> Fine, then where *should* I date them from?!



 ooops, i meant "we" or "they".... heh....


----------



## morganj614

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> Fine, then where *should* I date them from?!



Just set up a "meeting".


----------



## HiddenOne

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Just set up a "meeting".



  with who? where? when? and how?


----------



## rack'm

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> Fine, then where *should* I date them from?!



People have been landing ass LONG before the Internet came along.........the list of places is only limited to your imagination.

The board is a magnet for drama, do yourself a favor and steer clear of the impending head/heart aches.


----------



## LooseTooth

I don't know how I missed this


----------



## crabcake

cattitude said:
			
		

> Link to SOMD.com Dating Referral Service


   I'm in freakin' stitches!


----------



## K_Jo

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm in freakin' stitches!


I can't believe I missed that!


----------



## Wickedwrench

K_Jo said:
			
		

> I can't believe I missed that!


That's some funny shiat!


----------



## KCM

crabcake said:
			
		

> I'm in freakin' stitches!


  OMG!


----------



## HollowSoul




----------



## rack'm

HollowSoul said:
			
		

>




Hey, look, it's part VII


----------



## HollowSoul

rack'm said:
			
		

> Hey, look, it's part VII


nope......you can hunt for you entertainment somewhere else


----------



## cattitude

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> nope......you can hunt for you entertainment somewhere else



:summerrerun:


----------



## cattitude




----------



## BrokenAngel

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> nope......you can hunt for you entertainment somewhere else



You obviously live for the drama on this forum.  Why else would you add your 2 cents in this thread?


----------



## BuddyLee

Oz said:
			
		

> Something wrong with the mindless banter here?


Yea, not enough of it at 3 in the morning.


----------



## HollowSoul

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> You obviously live for the drama on this forum.  Why else would you add your 2 cents in this thread?


nice try.....but your gonna need more than a quarter to get a high score outa this game


----------



## BrokenAngel

HollowSoul said:
			
		

> nice try.....but your gonna need more than a quarter to get a high score outa this game



What game?


----------



## HollowSoul

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> What game?


pac-man :shrug:


----------



## BuddyLee

So Gumbo has issues and you should never ask Migtig out on a date, WTF else is new?


----------



## Jameo

BrokenAngel said:
			
		

> You obviously live for the drama on this forum.  Why else would you add your 2 cents in this thread?




Somebody is making a sorry attempt to


----------



## crabcake

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So Gumbo has issues and you should never ask Migtig out on a date, WTF else is new?


 I've had a couple outtings with Mig and haven't had any problems ... in fact, I came home with some nice jewelry.


----------



## DoWhat

Jameo said:
			
		

> Somebody is making a sorry attempt to


They need to practice more.
It does take a lot of knowledge to do it correctly.


----------



## Precious

DoWhat said:
			
		

> They need to practice more.
> It does take a lot of knowledge to do it correctly.


----------



## HiddenOne

DoWhat said:
			
		

> They need to practice more.
> It does take a lot of knowledge to do it correctly.



and yet you get away with it anyway


----------



## Precious

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> and yet you get away with it anyway




ouch!


----------



## BuddyLee

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've had a couple outtings with Mig and haven't had any problems ... in fact, I came home with some nice jewelry.


So then, Gumbo has issues and you should never make a date with Migtig unless you are a woman.


----------



## vraiblonde

crabcake said:
			
		

> I've had a couple outtings with Mig and haven't had any problems ... in fact, I came home with some nice jewelry.


Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.


----------



## DoWhat

HiddenOne said:
			
		

> and yet you get away with it anyway


Are you friends with Suz' too?


----------



## crabcake

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.


  busted!


----------



## KCM

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.


----------



## morganj614

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.




But is IS a gift.


----------



## jazz lady

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.


Neither are handcuffs.


----------



## gumbo

migtig said:
			
		

> A southern rock song - good choice.
> 
> 
> Now get in the truck, load up the welder and take me to the derby Sat night.


This sounds like a date too me  

Sorry Mig but you shouldn't have called me out on the Tattoo thread especially after pulling a bonehead stunt . 
Like the crap you pull will never come back to bite you on your sorry Azz  

Sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused others , but when you got ammo it's a little hard to just ignore the arrogance of a


----------



## rack'm

gumbo said:
			
		

> it's a little hard to just ignore the arrogance of a




Bud, I mean this in the bestest of ways............Move up and on.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> Pearl necklaces aren't considered jewelry.


How did Mig give CC a Pearl Necklace??  Ewwwwwww....

Never mind.. have attained a visual..


----------



## Midnightrider

itsbob said:
			
		

> How did Mig give CC a Pearl Necklace??  Ewwwwwww....
> 
> Never mind.. have attained a visual..


if you can come up with a pic can you post it in the private forums for me


----------



## jwwb2000

itsbob said:
			
		

> How did Mig give CC a Pearl Necklace??  Ewwwwwww....
> 
> Never mind.. have attained a visual..



They do make squirting .........looking for a nicer term......massage toys


----------



## jazz lady

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I can almost grasp it, one more statistics problem and I'm officially done with CSM and receive my A.A.
> 
> 2 1/2 years of work and I'm down to my last problem, wow!


Congratulations! Great job!  I know how great it feels when you realize you're FINALLY done.

Now onto St. Mary's College!


----------



## migtig

gumbo said:
			
		

> This sounds like a date too me
> 
> Sorry Mig but you shouldn't have called me out on the Tattoo thread especially after pulling a bonehead stunt .
> Like the crap you pull will never come back to bite you on your sorry Azz
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience I may have caused others , but when you got ammo it's a little hard to just ignore the arrogance of a


Geesh Gumbo, you believe everything you read on the internet?!  Dang, I am sorry to disillussion you, but I am not interested and never have been and for very obvious reasons never will be.  Now, get over it, grab your sack and move on.  Please please please become fixated on somebody else.


----------



## crabcake

itsbob said:
			
		

> How did Mig give CC a Pearl Necklace??  Ewwwwwww....
> 
> Never mind.. have attained a visual..


  I didn't say she gave me the ... ummm ... jewelry.  I just said I came home with it.


----------



## migtig

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> So then, Gumbo has issues and you should never make a date with Migtig unless you are a woman.


Exactly.    (but this doesn't in any way connotate that I actually will grab you by your ears and suck face much less go on a date).


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Mig didn't stand me up..

And I won't devuldge how the night ended..

:blush:


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:
			
		

> Exactly.    (but this doesn't in any way connotate that I actually will grab you by your ears and suck face much less go on a date).


apparently you didn't read the fine print.....  
By looking at this :    you have consented to a weekend of debauchery, so loets get to seeing those tats


----------



## migtig

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Mig didn't stand me up..
> 
> And I won't devuldge how the night ended..
> 
> :blush:


Shiyat - I'll tell - we made a pact and then woke up in a somebody else's bed whom we had thrown out and made sleep in the guest room.     Of course this in no way implies that I actually had a date with you.


----------



## dems4me

migtig said:
			
		

> Exactly.    (but this doesn't in any way connotate that I actually will grab you by your ears and suck face much less go on a date).




  I received a few of those from you too...


----------



## migtig

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> apparently you didn't read the fine print.....
> By looking at this :    you have consented to a weekend of debauchery, so loets get to seeing those tats


dang fine print gets me everytime - if this is the case then I should be pulling a frigging train as many forum memebers I have laid the   on.


----------



## Midnightrider

migtig said:
			
		

> dang fine print gets me everytime - if this is the case then I should be pulling a frigging train as many forum memebers I have laid the   on.


well, i WAS going to let you keep your dignity, but since you brought it up   


BTW, i got dibs on going first!!!!!


----------



## mAlice

Ricky Racer said:
			
		

> Are you really that self centered that you think I give a Rat azz about someone that is so self righteous , that they never admit to being wrong, judgmental, that is clearly psychotic and accuses others of being mental because they don't see your delusions.
> Got two words for you
> 
> *SEEK HELP !*
> 
> Apparently the majority of a opinion means nothing to the deranged mind of a valley girl Dur da dur da
> PS are you so self centered that you and your MPD picked Rational and Normal ?


----------



## DoWhat

elaine said:
			
		

>


----------



## crabcake

DOH!  Did somebody bust out his mpd?


----------



## mAlice

:captured:


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

>


I'm a valley girl?!  Cool.  
Listen I don't give a flying leap what anybody thinks.  :shrug:  So GFY and have a nice day.    Like fur sure


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:
			
		

> I'm a valley girl?!  Cool.
> Listen I don't give a flying leap what anybody thinks.  :shrug:  So GFY and have a nice day.    Like fur sure




Who the hell you talkin' to?  I haven't said boo to or about you.


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

> Who the hell you talkin' to?  I haven't said boo to or about you.


In regards to the quote you captured - not to you personally.   Now you are in on the train too.  

However the GFY was a general public directed post for whomever thinks I actully value their opinion.


----------



## mAlice

migtig said:
			
		

> In regards to the quote you captured - not to you personally.   Now you are in on the train too.
> 
> However the GFY was a general public directed post for whomever thinks I actully value their opinion.




I don't know what ####in train you're talkin' about, but I'm not interested.


----------



## gumbo

elaine said:
			
		

> Who the hell you talkin' to?  I haven't said boo to or about you.


Rut Roe .. I hope some certain person knows better than to reply to this


----------



## migtig

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't know what ####in train you're talkin' about, but I'm not interested.


Oh TG.  Maybe I'll get a breather.


----------



## Wickedwrench

Wow! The life of this thread is amazing.


----------



## Midnightrider

Arguing on the net for dummies
step 1 start a flame thread
step 2 log in as your MPD to support your initial position
step 3 VERY IMPORTANT remember that you are logged in as your MPD or log back in as yourself before posting something that obviously only the original poster would say

step 4 delete posts in violation of step 3
step 5 log in and post as self


----------



## Oz




----------



## Kizzy

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Arguing on the net for dummies
> step 1 start a flame thread
> step 2 log in as your MPD to support your initial position
> step 3 VERY IMPORTANT remember that you are logged in as your MPD or log back in as yourself before posting something that obviously only the original poster would say
> 
> step 4 delete posts in violation of step 3
> step 5 log in and post as self


----------



## K_Jo

What train?


----------



## mAlice

K_Jo said:
			
		

> What train?




I don't get the train thing, either.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> I don't get the train thing, either.



The train of people riding her ass..........


----------



## mAlice

rack'm said:
			
		

> The train of people riding her ass..........




Hmm.  Never heard that metaphor before.


----------



## KCM

rack'm said:
			
		

> The train of people riding her ass..........


Oh...thanks for clearing that up.  I was totally confused.


----------



## rack'm

elaine said:
			
		

> Hmm.  Never heard that metaphor before.



Me either :shrug: but I think that's where she was going with it. 



			
				KCM said:
			
		

> Oh...thanks for clearing that up.  I was totally confused.


----------



## Nickel

Wow.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Wow.


That av is killing me!


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That av is killing me!


 It makes me giggle too.


----------



## MGenie

If you had a date with someone , a first date.
And you made all the arrangements

Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6. 
At 6:10 *you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk *and the friends that they went with ,  *at that point it's time to hang up the phone if you ask me * took their keys, so they can't make it.
After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.

Then much latter *why are you wasting your time? *to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
Then states * WHO WAS THIS GIRL AND WHY IS SHE THAT IMPORTANT?*(quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date * GOOD FOR YOU HON - THEN GO OUT AND GET ONE, BUT DON'T BE SURPRISED IF HE DUMPS YOU AT THE BAR LIKE A DIRTY COCKTAIL NAPKIN EITHER*


----------



## gumbo

Midnightrider said:
			
		

> Arguing on the net for dummies
> step 1 start a flame thread
> step 2 log in as your MPD to support your initial position
> step 3 VERY IMPORTANT remember that you are logged in as your MPD or log back in as yourself before posting something that obviously only the original poster would say
> 
> step 4 delete posts in violation of step 3
> step 5 log in and post as self


  feel free to check the Gumbo is a tard box


----------



## BuddyLee

*Update*

It is now confirmed that Gumbo is a dirty cocktail napkin.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> It is now confirmed that Gumbo is a dirty cocktail napkin.


  That's the only part of that whole thing I understood.


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> That's the only part of that whole thing I understood.


Will you marry m...oh too late.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> Will you marry m...oh too late.


Awww...did you finally find a "life partner"?


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Awww...did you finally find a "life partner"?


I did but some dirty cocktail napkin already got ahold of her.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I did but some dirty cocktail napkin already got ahold of *her*.


Drop the act.


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Drop the act.


 I don't have to come out of the closet until I want to.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I don't have to come out of the closet until I want to.


You're gonna smell like mothballs.


----------



## BuddyLee

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're gonna smell like mothballs.


You dorkette.


----------



## K_Jo

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> You dorkette.


----------



## Kizzy

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> I don't have to come out of the closet until I want to.




Why would you want to?  

You have a closet gay female and a closet bi!ch in there.  I'd think you were set.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're gonna smell like mothballs.


What do those smell like?


----------



## Oz

K_Jo said:
			
		

> You're gonna smell like mothballs.



How did you get their legs apart?


----------



## CMC122

Is this the SSDD thread?


----------



## K_Jo

vraiblonde said:
			
		

> What do those smell like?


Depends on how hot it is in the closet.




			
				Oz said:
			
		

> How did you get their legs apart?


Blow.


----------



## jazz lady

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Blow.


Little cokehead fiends.


----------



## vraiblonde

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Depends on how hot it is in the closet.


EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## jwwb2000

Kizzy said:
			
		

> Why would you want to?
> 
> You have a closet gay female and a closet bi!ch in there.  I'd think you were set.


----------



## Oz

So have we reached any conclusions because of this thread?


----------



## morganj614

Oz said:
			
		

> So have we reached any conclusions because of this thread?



Oh yes grasshoppah  

Don't make dates in forums for all the world to see   

Don't get a tattoo unless you are cheap and trashy   

Keep most of your personal life to yourself unless you are willing to have it all thrown back at you in public   

And some folks buttons are in easy reach this week


----------



## dustin

Oz said:
			
		

> So have we reached any conclusions because of this thread?


 does that EVER happen in ANY threads? :shrug:


----------



## Oz

morganj614 said:
			
		

> And some folks buttons are in easy reach this week




At least there's a reason to live...


----------



## Bogart

I can't believe I took gumbo off of ignore to read this thread.


----------



## 404

Bogart said:
			
		

> I can't believe I took gumbo off of ignore to read this thread.


----------



## BuddyLee

Bogart said:
			
		

> I can't believe I took gumbo off of ignore to read this thread.


And I thought Gumbo was a tard.


----------



## Bogart

####ing hell, now I can't put him back on


----------



## vraiblonde

Bogart said:
			
		

> ####ing hell, now I can't put him back on


----------



## cattitude

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> And I thought Gumbo was a tard.



  I can't keep up, earlier today he was a stalker.  I should just go to bed now.


----------



## BuddyLee

vraiblonde said:
			
		

>


 x 10


----------



## Bogart

I think I liked the forums better the old way...
No karma.
No "No Bogarts Allowed" clubs.
The only thing I would miss is 100 x 100 avatars.


----------



## Wickedwrench

BuddyLee said:
			
		

> x 10


----------



## Oz

cattitude said:
			
		

> I can't keep up, earlier today he was a stalker.  I should just go to bed now.



How can one be a stalker of someone they've never met? It would seem to me that you would need more information to be an effective stalker?


----------



## nomoney

I just read all of this..I'm going back home


----------



## kwillia

nomoney said:
			
		

> I just read all of this..I'm going back home


You didn't bring your box to work with you today...


----------



## DoWhat

nomoney said:
			
		

> I just read all of this..


Dumbass.


----------



## K_Jo

kwillia said:
			
		

> You didn't bring your box to work with you today...


Wow.  I haven't figured out how to detach mine.


----------



## nomoney

K_Jo said:
			
		

> Wow. I haven't figured out how to detach mine.


 
is that because its still sick?


----------



## morganj614

*Tonight*

Don't forget to watch ABC's new show on at 9 p.m tonight...*Hooking Up*. It'll make ya never want to Internet date again


----------



## Christy

Oz said:
			
		

> How can one be a stalker of someone they've never met? It would seem to me that you would need more information to be an effective stalker?


I stalk James Spader in my mind all the time. :shrug:   Stalking him in person just takes too much effort.


----------



## dems4me

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Don't forget to watch ABC's new show on at 9 p.m tonight...*Hooking Up*. It'll make ya never want to Internet date again




 I saw that last week!  What a nightmare!!!


----------



## crabcake

Christy said:
			
		

> I stalk James Spader in my mind all the time. :shrug:   Stalking him in person just takes too much effort.


 I thought about you this morning pining over him cuz Maggie G. was on one of the morning shows talking about that movie she did with him.


----------



## morganj614

dems4me said:
			
		

> I saw that last week!  What a nightmare!!!



That one Brit who posted his pic that was 15 years old and shows up a drugged out hippie and MUCH older


----------



## dems4me

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That one Brit who posted his pic that was 15 years old and shows up a drugged out hippie and MUCH older




:  I felt bad for the lady that was on at the end of the show - she just has really bad luck in the men department


----------



## Oz

morganj614 said:
			
		

> That one Brit who posted his pic that was 15 years old and shows up a drugged out hippie and MUCH older


----------



## morganj614

Oz said:
			
		

>




Sorry Oz...I confused myself...He was 40 something but his pic was from 15 years earlier...Forgive me?


----------



## Evan Stone

morganj614 said:
			
		

> Sorry Oz...I confused myself...He was 40 something but his pic was from 15 years earlier...Forgive me?



 I'll take it out on you for him later.


----------



## jwwb2000

Evan Stone said:
			
		

> I'll take it out on you for him later.



You can give me a  anytime


----------



## morganj614

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You can give me a  anytime



HEY, I am older and get it first


----------



## Evan Stone

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> You can give me a  anytime



Would you like a  with that or is that too personal?


----------



## jwwb2000

Evan Stone said:
			
		

> Would you like a  with that or is that too personal?



Why yes I would and as long as it wasn't a "date" then not too personal at all


----------



## jwwb2000

morganj614 said:
			
		

> HEY, I am older and get it first



Back off MOM!!!  You know I am the evil one...........


Oh wait......I must respect my elders so I will hold the door open for ya on my way out


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

Christy said:
			
		

> I stalk James Spader in my mind all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMY! He's very very hott!
> We could tag team stalk him!! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Evan Stone

jwwb2000 said:
			
		

> Back off MOM!!!  You know I am the evil one...........
> 
> 
> Oh wait......I must respect my elders so I will hold the door open for ya on my way out



:shrug:I don't mind threesomes.


----------



## SamSpade

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Christy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalk James Spader in my mind all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMY! He's very very hott!
> We could tag team stalk him!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't be serious. Have you seen a *recent* pic of this guy?
> 
> Hope this link works ---
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/2585/JamesSpade_Ausse_3474020_400.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Spader,%20James&seq=2
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Chasey_Lane

SamSpade said:
			
		

> You can't be serious. Have you seen a *recent* pic of this guy?
> 
> Hope this link works ---
> 
> http://us.imdb.com/gallery/granitz/2585/JamesSpade_Ausse_3474020_400.jpg?path=pgallery&path_key=Spader,%20James&seq=2


Yes, VERY serious! I'd put a hurtin' on him, too.    I mean, haven't you seen the movie _Secretary_ with Maggie Gyllenhal?


----------



## SamSpade

Chasey_Lane said:
			
		

> Yes, VERY serious! I'd put a hurtin' on him, too.  I mean, haven't you seen the movie _Secretary_ with Maggie Gyllenhal?


I *guess*. I mean, a lot of famous 'hunks' have aged horribly and only look good on-screen. I remember he looked appropriately geeky in "Stargate" and actually looked good in the '80's in "Pretty in Pink" - kinda dopey in "Mannequin". 

But after I saw a few recent shots of him - like the one I linked to - I realized that some people don't age well.

(Actually, what always amuses me is that, while Ally Sheedy, Molly Ringwald, Eric Stoltz, Mary Stuart Masterson, Judd Nelson and so many others of the extended "Brat Pack" of the 80's aged so very poorly - guys like permanent nerds Anthony Michael Hall and Sean Astin didn't turn out so bad).


----------



## mAlice

SamSpade said:
			
		

> I *guess*. I mean, a lot of famous 'hunks' have aged horribly and only look good on-screen. I remember he looked appropriately geeky in "Stargate" and actually looked good in the '80's in "Pretty in Pink" - kinda dopey in "Mannequin".
> 
> But after I saw a few recent shots of him - like the one I linked to - I realized that some people don't age well.
> 
> (Actually, what always amuses me is that, while Ally Sheedy, Molly Ringwald, Eric Stoltz, Mary Stuart Masterson, Judd Nelson and so many others of the extended "Brat Pack" of the 80's aged so very poorly - guys like permanent nerds Anthony Michael Hall and Sean Astin didn't turn out so bad).



I guess it's just a matter of personal taste.  I don't think ANY of them have aged well.

And as a side note, I still think Spader's hot.  It's not all about appearances.  The guy just oozes freakin' sex appeal.


----------



## Christy

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> Christy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I stalk James Spader in my mind all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OHMY! He's very very hott!
> We could tag team stalk him!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Back off!  He's only got enough to go around for me and Jazz.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jazz lady

Christy said:
			
		

> Back off! He's only got enough to go around for me and Jazz.


  We've almost got enough saved up for two one-way tickets to California to make our fantasies come true.


----------



## dems4me

jazz lady said:
			
		

> We've almost got enough saved up for two one-way tickets to California to make our fantasies come true.




You might want to hold onto those until about October.  (inside joke)


----------



## Christy

elaine said:
			
		

> I guess it's just a matter of personal taste. I don't think ANY of them have aged well.
> 
> And as a side note, I still think Spader's hot. It's not all about appearances. The guy just oozes freakin' sex appeal.


EXACTLY. 

I want him bad.


----------



## Penn

Christy said:
			
		

> EXACTLY.
> 
> I want him bad.


Does he need a restraining order against you hotties?


----------



## 404

Penn said:
			
		

> Does he need a restraining order against you hotties?


 This from the phantom groper.  Oh the irony.


----------



## Penn

404 said:
			
		

> This from the phantom groper. Oh the irony.


Oh, another MPD in hiding!   There's the real irony for you!


----------



## Ken King

I'm thinking of trying to gather up a collection to see if we can get Prep to break out and use his special applicator on a recent addition to our flock.  Anyone interested?


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

elaine said:
			
		

> And as a side note, I still think Spader's hot. It's not all about appearances. The guy just oozes freakin' sex appeal.


 

I have never gone for the conventionally "studly" type.. I loooove men who wear glasses. If you put Brad Pitt, Russell Crowe and James Spader in a line and told me to pick... I would still choose Spader.. I like my men a little bit geeky.


----------



## gumbo

Ken King said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of trying to gather up a collection to see if we can get Prep to break out and use her special applicator on a recent addition to our flock.  Anyone interested?


:FIXED:


----------



## K_Jo

gumbo said:
			
		

> :FIXED:


I thought that looked funny. 


 Prep


----------



## Ken King

Guess I've missed that Prep was a female, sorry. (  for Prep)  It makes sense though that a women would know more about that then a man.


----------



## K_Jo

Ken King said:
			
		

> Guess I've missed that Prep was a female, sorry.


It only makes sense that you'd associate hemorrhoids with a man.


----------



## Ken King

K_Jo said:
			
		

> It only makes sense that you'd associate hemorrhoids with a man.


 No, maker of the deadly delights.  I associated the applicator with a man.


----------



## K_Jo

Ken King said:
			
		

> No, maker of the deadly delights.  I associated the applicator with a man.


----------



## 404

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> I have never gone for the conventionally "studly" type.


You ought to be in "hog heaven" around here.


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

I can't decide it that was meant to be funny or rude... Either way.. You are a jack ass!! I hope you are an MPD.. So that the bad krapma I received for this post would have at least meant something, in your own mind.. If it did in fact come from you.. How dare you.. The majority of the men on here are thoughtful and intelligent. What kind of physical traits I find appealing in a person are none of your concern. If you are truely a new individual, which I doubt.. GFY.
And.. if it wasn't you . ...   You're a dick anyway.


----------



## dems4me

fttrsbeerwench said:
			
		

> I can't decide it that was meant to be funny or rude... Either way.. You are a jack ass!! I hope you are an MPD.. So that the bad krapma I received for this post would have at least meant something, in your own mind.. If it did in fact come from you.. How dare you.. The majority of the men on here are thoughtful and intelligent. What kind of physical traits I find appealing in a person are none of your concern. If you are truely a new individual, which I doubt.. GFY.
> And.. if it wasn't you . ...   You're a dick anyway.




  What's all this about :shrug:


----------



## PrchJrkr

dems4me said:
			
		

> What's all this about :shrug:



Much ado about nothing....



Member Since: Dec 2003
Posts: 16,666
Power/Points: 5514202 / 551403280
Return Karma to dems4me


----------



## fttrsbeerwench

http://forums.somd.com/showpost.php?p=532244&postcount=44


----------



## Oz

:seeattachment:


----------



## Sharon

chilliwillie71 said:
			
		

> just like geminigrl she spent the night with a guy 49 and lives in weaton md.but has a man and four kids at home.



Keep your dirty laundry at home where it belongs.


----------



## RoseRed

Sharon said:
			
		

> Keep your dirty laundry at home where it belongs.



But, but, but... isn't he the boyfriend at home that won't marry her?


----------



## Ken King

RoseRed said:
			
		

> But, but, but... isn't he the boyfriend at home that won't marry her?


----------



## RoseRed

Ken King said:
			
		

>


:shrug:


----------



## 404

chilliewillie71 said:
			
		

> just like geminigrl she spent the night with a guy 49 and lives in weaton md.but has a man and four kids at home.


Just like Campbell's Soup, Mmmm, Mmmm, good.


----------



## RoseRed

:snort:


----------



## Nickel

What the heck is going on?


----------



## cattitude

Nickel said:
			
		

> What the heck is going on?



:shrug:  But I'm sure Kwillia or K_Jo can get to the bottom of it.


----------



## K_Jo

This thread lost me a few days ago. :shrug:


----------



## Nickel

K_Jo said:
			
		

> This thread lost me a few days ago. :shrug:


 Dammit.


----------



## K_Jo

Nickel said:
			
		

> Dammit.


Mikey's good at explaining threads to me.  Maybe he can help!


----------



## chilliwillie71

hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## remaxrealtor

geminigrl said:
			
		

> 100% agree



....and then some!


----------



## FromTexas

Is it too late to vote?


----------



## sockgirl77

FromTexas said:


> Is it too late to vote?



Nope. I voted. 


Gumbo's a tard.


Oh and . I soooooo remember this thread. Isn't there a tatoo thread to follow this one up?


----------



## itsbob

migtig said:


> And in the future, I know that I won't ever talk to another forumite.  Thank you for that valuable lesson.



Sorry, but had to..

How'd that work out for you!??


----------



## migtig

itsbob said:


> Sorry, but had to..
> 
> How'd that work out for you!??



Well, I do okay nowadays talking to forumites, but I make sure that they are aware if I say I am going somewhere, I might not show up.  :shrug:  Acceptance of the fact that I am a vain conceited stuck up alcoholic trashy tattooed ho has done wonders.    I have slacked off the  smilies and have a disclaimer in my signature at all times.  I learned valuable lessons.


----------



## wkndbeacher

gumbo said:


> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> 
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> 
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date



My man, you just move on to the next, because you know her friends will always be in her business


----------



## PrchJrkr

wkndbeacher said:


> My man, you just move on to the next, because you know her friends will always be in her business



Didja vote, too?


----------



## wkndbeacher

PrchJrkr said:


> Didja vote, too?



Yup, there wasnt a forget her and move on choice though so...


----------



## Plan B

migtig said:


> Well, I do okay nowadays talking to forumites, but I make sure that they are aware if I say I am going somewhere, I might not show up.  :shrug:  Acceptance of the fact that I am a vain conceited stuck up alcoholic trashy tattooed ho has done wonders.    I have slacked off the  smilies and have a disclaimer in my signature at all times.  I learned valuable lessons.



Girl! Why am I drawn to your type?!?

Too many MIG and TIG welding fumes? Worked on my brother...


----------



## SEABREEZE 1957

gumbo said:


> If you had a date with someone , a first date.
> And you made all the arrangements
> 
> Earlier in the day this person tells you that they are gonna go out with a few friends for awhile and meet you at 6.
> At 6:10 you get a phone call and this person tells you that they are drunk and the friends that they went with , took their keys, so they can't make it.
> After this you never hear from them , not one single I'm sorry for ruining your night.
> 
> Then much latter to justify their actions ,,says you should have been a real man and come got me .
> Then states (quote ) I have had much much better men come get me when I'm drunk..  .on a first date


 
*Isn't this a rite of passage?*​ 
*and it was damn decent of her to call...*​ 




any ritual of liminality, in which one "passes" from one realm or condition of life experience into another. ...





*OMG just realized the original post was 2005!*​


----------



## Sharon

FromTexas said:


> Is it too late to vote?



I just voted.


----------



## belvak

Sharon said:


> I just voted.



Me too!!  Then I looked at the date of the post!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Sharon said:


> I just voted.



 How are you today?


----------



## Sharon

Dye Tied said:


> How are you today?



I'm about as happy as a tick on a fat dog.


----------



## itsbob

migtig said:


> And in the future, I know that I won't ever talk to another forumite.  Thank you for that valuable lesson.



I like Mig, and hope she doesn't take this the wrong way..

But how has this worked out for you??


----------



## Radiant1

itsbob said:


> I like Mig, and hope she doesn't take this the wrong way..
> 
> But how has this worked out for you??



:snort:


----------



## SamSpade

itsbob said:


> I like Mig


 
Everyone likes Mig. There are exactly two kinds of people - those who like Mig, and those who don't know her yet.


----------

